# Giant Trichome!



## medicore (Sep 15, 2007)

What is that giant white ball growing on my bud is that a giant trichome.  I am serious, I have looked at a lot of pictures but I've never seen this before.  I thought at first that something had fallen on the leaf and got stuck on the trichomes cause this happens, but then I found it again.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 15, 2007)

eek...kind of looks like a small egg sack..belonging to a spider maybe?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 15, 2007)

Man. That is definately an egg sac of some sort. Tweezers and a lighter, buddy. Tweezers and a lighter.....
Holy CRAP!!!! What strain is that?!?!!


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah..besides that orb...whatever you got growing looks delicious


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 15, 2007)

I have to say,
       that I agree with my fellow subcribers on this one. 
  Tweezers and a lighter, I almost choked on my coffee when I read that LOL.
 Yeah butters anything like that would best be dealt with if quickly destroyed, and Yeah one would always wonder if it was just a giant trich, Can you imagine a plant just solidly covered with trichs that big. You would be the King of the smokers parade for certain, maybe even hailed as the sultan of plant.
 You sure as heck would be my new best friend.LMAO
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Sep 15, 2007)

Could it be a resin drop? I had some on some of my plants but they were kind of amber so I don't know.....maybe as the guys said, it's an egg. 
....and as Capt.S asked, what strain is that?   The color is amazing!!! Beautiful thing you got there!!!!


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 15, 2007)

hell yer those pink bits look yummy


----------



## medicore (Sep 15, 2007)

I think you guys are right.  It's funny though cause I took them off and smashed them and they smell like weed.  Anyways, will those spiders eat the bud?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 15, 2007)

that wasn't a spider sack, that was a larva of some kinda, good thing u got rid of it.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## medicore (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah, i am finding more though and I think they are spider mite egg sacs.  Does anyone know if spider mites eat bud?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 15, 2007)

yes they will cause all kinds of problems.

goto ur local hydroponics shop or nursery. and look for some stuff called

*Organocide*

its a insecticide/fungicide. treats up to 25 known illness'

including spider mites, grass hoppers, spiders, gnats, grubs, and all kinds of other bugs, as well as black dot, powder mildew, and algea


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 16, 2007)

What Strain Is That????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 16, 2007)

Please?


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 16, 2007)

Capt, My Uncle has two plants that grew like that and it was just bagseed, we have no idea how we got pink haired bud! Neither of us has ever had or even smoked any!?! We're trying to figure out the same thing.


 What strain is that???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## medicore (Sep 16, 2007)

I got it from my supplier who said it was Afghani Goo.  I tried looking it up on line though and didn't really get any solid resource on it or didn't find anyone who carried it in seedbanks. Let me know if you find it. Peace

*My Grow Journal*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16743


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 16, 2007)

If I find out I'll let you know!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2007)

What a magnificent bud You have there.  Such a nice pink color.  get them spiders...kill them....she wont like it when they hatch.


----------



## reefer (Sep 16, 2007)

dude it looks like you went into photoshop and put a white dot on it lol

thats beautiful bud dogg. one of my plants is getting pink hairs. damn thats sharp


----------



## SFC (Sep 16, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing as reefer, LOL.  Hey do you not have one of the radioshack microscopes? Look at it with one of them,and you will have yoru answer.


----------



## medicore (Sep 18, 2007)

I did that, I pulled one off and looked at it through 30x lens, it's definately a larva of some kind or possibly spider mite egg.  Thanks everyone for all the good comments.  Peace.


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's my Uncles PINK BUD. Click  SENS1MILLA's first grow.


----------



## medicore (Sep 18, 2007)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Here's my Uncles PINK BUD. Click SENS1MILLA's first grow.


Thanks man, yeah they look a lot alike, that picture from onlinepot looks a lot like my bud also they called it Pink Indica.


----------



## medicore (Sep 18, 2007)

The more I read about this pink Indica the more I have to say that is what it is.  Anyway, I still have some seeds left over from what I was given and I am thinking next season grow a male far away and collect some pollen.


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 18, 2007)

That would be a good idea!


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 21, 2007)

Yo thanks for sharing that beautiful lady all pretty in pink.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 23, 2007)

get a spray bottle with some dawn dish soap and water and some baking soda .. 1 tblsp baking soda and 2-3 drops of soap remaove them egg things and spray the entire plant misting everything. 
Spider mites will destroy your plant. 
Good luck


----------

